# Won't Crank/Start, Service Power Steering, Service Backup Camera?



## Aldyn (Jul 13, 2014)

2013 Eco Manual, 22000ish miles. Ran fine up to when I parked it last night, now suddenly this morning it does this, and the dash screen says something about the steering and backup camera... (???) Radio works, plenty of power to stuff, it's like the key isn't registering (yes, I was engaging the clutch )

Also popped these codes a couple days ago... P069E, U0284... haven't gotten an appt at the dealership yet to have it looked at (my work hours suck) 

Can somebody please help me decypher what is going on? Thanks all.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

P069E is a generic fuel pump error. U0284 is an undefined code that is probably defined somewhere in GM's private code set. I'd guess either your fuel pump has failed or you have a bad battery/electrical connection to the fuel pump. Call GM and have them tow it to your dealership.


----------



## Aldyn (Jul 13, 2014)

Would that cause the car to not even attempt to crank? Trying to connect the dots here...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If it's an electrical problem yes, the car might not even crank. Electrical problems have unfortunately been too common in the Cruze and can manifest themselves in all sorts of strange ways.

A failed fuel pump combined with a safety interlock to protect the starter motor when not fuel is reaching the injectors could also be the issue. I don't know if there is such an interlock but with as many safety and protective interlocks in modern cars it wouldn't surprise me to find this is the case.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Aldyn said:


> 2013 Eco Manual, 22000ish miles. Ran fine up to when I parked it last night, now suddenly this morning it does this, and the dash screen says something about the steering and backup camera... (???) Radio works, plenty of power to stuff, it's like the key isn't registering (yes, I was engaging the clutch )
> 
> Also popped these codes a couple days ago... P069E, U0284... haven't gotten an appt at the dealership yet to have it looked at (my work hours suck)
> 
> Can somebody please help me decypher what is going on? Thanks all.


Hey Aldyn,

We second obermd! Getting this into the dealership will be the next best thing to find a solution to your concerns. Please feel free to send us a PM with your VIN, contact info and a preferred dealership to reach out to and we would be happy to assist. Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Aldyn (Jul 13, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Aldyn,
> 
> We second obermd! Getting this into the dealership will be the next best thing to find a solution to your concerns. Please feel free to send us a PM with your VIN, contact info and a preferred dealership to reach out to and we would be happy to assist. Looking forward to hearing from you soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks Patsy and obermd. 

Update:
Called GM Roadside Assistance last evening for a tow to the dealership, they looked at it this morning and it was rodents that had chewed through some wiring. $250ish.  At least the warranty should cover the diagnostic...

Sadly, no garage to park in, just the apartment parking lot, next to a big open field. Any suggestions for keeping the little jerks out of my engine compartment?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Verano splash shield may help some for like cats but rats I can't say. Does moth balls work on rodents? I remember one car when I went to change the air filter cat food and bird seed fell out. It mush have been from the previous owner. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Depending on your insurance company and non-collision deductible it might be worth a claim.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Aldyn said:


> Thanks Patsy and obermd.
> 
> Update:
> Called GM Roadside Assistance last evening for a tow to the dealership, they looked at it this morning and it was rodents that had chewed through some wiring. $250ish.  At least the warranty should cover the diagnostic...
> ...



Not a problem Aldyn! I apologize for the outcome . I wish I can suggest a solution to you so this does not happen again, but I am sure others have a quick solution to prevent this from happening again. Let us know if you have any other questions or concerns.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

